# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  διαφορα

## mikemtb

λοιπον και εγω με την σειρα μου θελω να χαρισω μερικα παλιοπραγματακια πριν πανε καδο!
συνενοησεις με Π.Μ. αρχικα και μετα τηλ.
οποιος εχει το τηλ μου.. feel free  :Smile: 
καποια πραγματακια εχουν μπει και στο theLaμπ.gr

φορτιστης νοκια
20171225_155030.jpg
παλιο καταγραφικο αγνωστης λειτουργικοτητας
20171225_155126.jpg
20171225_155144.jpg
20171225_155202.jpg
ενισχυτης αυτοκινητου μη λειτουργικος
20171225_155840.jpg
20171225_155936.jpg

----------

Raitelis (02-05-18)

----------


## mikemtb

συνεχεια:
access point linsys λειτουργικο (βγαλμενες οι κεραιες απο την πλακετα)
20171225_160154.jpg
20171225_160205.jpg
scsi 8disk case (λειπει το τροφοδοτικο και 6 συρταρια δισκων)
20171225_160515.jpg
20171225_160542.jpg
20171225_160804.jpg

----------

Raitelis (02-05-18)

----------


## mikemtb

συνεχεια...
2 εκτυπωτες πιθανον μη λειτουργικοι για επισκευη η ανταλλακτικα
20171225_162020.jpg
20171225_162051.jpg
20171225_162346.jpg
20171225_162402.jpg

----------

Raitelis (02-05-18)

----------


## mikemtb

συνεχεια...
full tower case (λειπουν τα πλαινα)
(χωρις την εικονιζομενη καρτα ηχου και χωρις το 4άρι usb)
20171225_165042.jpg
λαπτοπ toshiba πρωην λειτουργικο (τωρα ειναι γυμνο τελειως μονο το Mb και το cd εχει)
20171225_161417.jpg
20171225_161430.jpg

----------

Raitelis (02-05-18)

----------


## agis68

φαντάζομαι ο Λέπουρας θα μαζέψει πάλι!!! :Tongue2: 

δεν ενδιαφέρομαι αλλά καλή κίνηση

----------


## Raitelis

Ενδιαφερομαι για το access point linsys και το παλιο καταγραφικο. Ειδικά το linksys to εψαχνα! Μπράβο Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## makisvl

Μπράβο, επικροτώ την κίνηση (δεν ενδιαφέρομαι)

----------


## Nemmesis

Καλησπέρα.. μπράβο για την κίνηση.. ενδιαφέρομαι για τον ενισχυτή αυτοκινήτου... Επειδή είμαι μακριά μπορώ να σου στείλω κούριερ από τον χώρο σου να τον παραλαβει για να μην τρέχεις καθόλου... Επίσης τι θα σε ενδιέφερε για να δω αν έχω να σου στείλω κατι

----------


## mikemtb

> Καλησπέρα.. μπράβο για την κίνηση.. ενδιαφέρομαι για τον ενισχυτή αυτοκινήτου... Επειδή είμαι μακριά μπορώ να σου στείλω κούριερ από τον χώρο σου να τον παραλαβει για να μην τρέχεις καθόλου... Επίσης τι θα σε ενδιέφερε για να δω αν έχω να σου στείλω κατι



Έχεις πμ 😀

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

> Ενδιαφερομαι για το access point linsys και το παλιο καταγραφικο. Ειδικά το linksys to εψαχνα! Μπράβο Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!



Έχεις πμ 😀
Απλά να ξέρεις ότι αν ενδιαφερθεί για τα 2 ανωτερω και αλλος μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα τα μοιράσω αδελφικα 😉

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------

Raitelis (02-05-18)

----------


## Nemmesis

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τον Μιχάλη, σήμερα παρέλαβα το δέμα με το ενισχυτή αυτοκίνητου και να σας πω πως από την τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχαμε, είδα ότι ο Μιχάλης είναι πολύ ευχάριστος άνθρωπος, ελπίζω Μιχάλη να σου φανώ χρήσιμος και εγώ κάποια στιγμή.

----------

mikemtb (08-05-18)

----------


## mikemtb

Σε καλή μεριά!! 
Σειρά τώρα για το φίλο Raitelis 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------

Nemmesis (08-05-18)

----------


## MitsoulasFm

Εγω φιλε μου εδιαφερομαι για το λαπτοπ αν υπαρχει ακομα

----------


## mikemtb

> Εγω φιλε μου εδιαφερομαι για το λαπτοπ αν υπαρχει ακομα



Ναι Υπάρχει! 
Στείλε pm να συνεννοηθούμε!  Ελπίζω να είσαι Αθήνα 😀

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## ninolas

Καλημέρα φίλε ενδιαφέρομαι για τον ενισχυτή αν υπάρχει!
Σε ευχαριστώ !

----------


## mikemtb

> Καλημέρα φίλε ενδιαφέρομαι για τον ενισχυτή αν υπάρχει!
> Σε ευχαριστώ !







> Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τον Μιχάλη, σήμερα παρέλαβα το δέμα με το ενισχυτή αυτοκίνητου




Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------

